# Fake rocks for outdoors



## dkirksey (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.artificialrocksfactory.com/artificial_fake_rock_pump_utility_septic_covers.htm This is where I purchased my sprinkler cover if any one is interested in getting one. Talk to Stephen and tell him you saw the tunnel. They also make other rocks for address plates and information stones for memorials.


----------



## Kiwi (Jan 29, 2011)

*Model Boulders*

Ever thought of making them. Polystyrene works well. Just got to weigh then down where you want them but nothing attacks them They dont rot, nothing eats them.
Have a look at www.gscaletrains.net.nz
I now make all my models out of the stuff .
Tony:thumbsup:


----------

